# POLL - How much RAM do you have?



## Kissamies (Aug 8, 2021)

The title says it all. I have 32GB myself.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

32GB is becoming the standard.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 8, 2021)

I have around 128GB various 2x8 and 4x8 kits but use 4x8 in my active pc I'm ocd about slots not being occupied.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 8, 2021)

32 GB in both my machines. That's not to much for my use. Peaking frequently at the 25 gb usage.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 8, 2021)

less than 16gb of ram is not enough nowadays, more than 64gb is a waste at moment, 32gb is ideal at moment.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 8, 2021)

Metroid said:


> less than 16gb of ram is not enough nowadays, more than 64gb is a waste at moment, 32gb is ideal at moment.


Depends, I'd say. Not having problems with my HTPC or laptop as they have 8GB

I still remember when 4GB was mainstream and 8GB was overkill... I had 8GB then (in 2009).


----------



## Metroid (Aug 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Depends, I'd say. Not having problems with my HTPC or laptop as they have 8GB
> 
> I still remember when 4GB was mainstream and 8GB was overkill... I had 8GB then (in 2009).


Sorry for not have detailed my answer, I meant main or primary system, in my case even the 32gb is not enough because some programs hold them after being closed, so I sometimes have to restart the system to get all memory back that it was allocated to other once used in that session programs. I had to set 32gb as a virtual memory on my adata 8200 nvme just in case the physical ddr4 ram 32gb is all used or the system thinks all were used or allocated.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

I am using 32GB since 2018 and i remember very well people saying that it was Overkill


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 8, 2021)

16 since 2018 may as I pretty much only do gaming and media/casual use on my PC so atm 16 is enough but I can see 32 becoming more and more standard.
If I ever build a new system I will also go for 32 just in case.


----------



## mb194dc (Aug 8, 2021)

Unless you're running a DB server or similar memory hungry application, how are you using 32GB up?

I have 16GB in daily use machines, don't even get close to using it for normal apps and games. Even running VMs don't feel constrained.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2021)

Running 2x16GB of B-die, optimal dual rank performance for both Intel and AMD. Before that I ran 2x16GB of CJR. I do have 2 B-die kits that are both 2x8GB for my APUs though, but those aren't my main.

I remember running 2x4GB comfortably for years, then 2x8GB for years, but started to run into trouble on my 4Gb E-die kit with Borderlands 3 and MW2019 - ie. needed to close tabs and other apps to avoid running out of RAM with just the game and not much else open. Once I started working on Premiere occasionally 32GB was also appreciated. I feel like a number of people will fall into the same "need more than 16 but don't nearly need 32GB" camp.

Micron Rev.B is starting to take hold now in the new Ballistix kits and needs 2x32GB or 4x16GB for optimal dual rank. So perhaps if Samsung/Hynix come out with actually decent 16Gb ICs then we'll see 2x32GB begin to take 2x16GB's place as the optimal place for performance.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Unless you're running a DB server or similar memory hungry application, how are you using 32GB up?



10,1 GB in use.
Try to guess what i am doing that is using that much memory


----------



## witkazy (Aug 8, 2021)

32 cos i wanna ,sue me.


----------



## mb194dc (Aug 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> 10,1 GB in use.
> Try to guess what i am doing that is using that much memory
> 
> View attachment 211667



Firefox with few tabs open ? Hence GPU usage too.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 8, 2021)

64 GB on four 16 GB Dominator sticks. I won't say that I need this much memory for my high-end gaming system, but it is nice to have. I never have to worry about being low on memory, no matter how crazy the experiments I pull


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I remember running 2x4GB comfortably for years, then 2x8GB for years, but started to run into trouble on my 4Gb E-die kit with Borderlands 3 and MW2019 - ie. needed to close tabs and other apps to avoid running out of RAM with just the game and not much else open.



Thats kinda odd, BL 3 tops out around ~9 gigs with almost nothing open in the background, around 9.5 right now _'tabbed out of the game while writing this'_ with a single tab of Firefox open.
DX 11 with High textures just to make sure I'm not running out of my 4GB Vram and use system memory. _'DX 12 is a stuttery mess for me in this game'_


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Firefox with few tabs open ?


Firefox open and watching a video.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I still remember when 4GB was mainstream and 8GB was overkill... I had 8GB then (in 2009).


I remember when 2MB was mainstream and 4MB was a lot.

4x 8GB in my PC and 2x 8GB in my NAS. My old laptop has only 8GB in it.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I remember when 2MB was mainstream and 4MB was a lot.
> 
> 4x 8GB in my PC and 2x 8GB in my NAS. My old laptop has only 8GB in it.


Too young for that era.. 



FireFox said:


> 10,1 GB in use.
> Try to guess what i am doing that is using that much memory
> 
> View attachment 211667


Here's mine


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 8, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Thats kinda odd, BL 3 tops out around ~9 gigs with almost nothing open in the background, around 9.5 right now _'tabbed out of the game while writing this'_ with a single tab of Firefox open.
> DX 11 with High textures just to make sure I'm not running out of my 4GB Vram and use system memory. _'DX 12 is a stuttery mess for me in this game'_



Even with 64 GB and ample VRAM (at 24 GB), DirectX 12 version of Borderlands 3 is basically unplayable for me. It's always stuttering hard, especially after loading a level. It got worse when they removed shader precaching at startup, something similar now occurs with Horizon Zero Dawn's final update.

It's probably the NVIDIA driver. It doesn't seem to perform very well with DirectX 12 titles, I almost always get a better experience in DX11 mode throughout most games with my RTX 3090. AMD is one upping them hard at newer APIs, just as NV one upped them just as hard throughout the entire DirectX 11 era (which is finally coming to an end).


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 8, 2021)

Weird, 3090 should be able to run anything. Even with 1080 Ti I can run anything just fine, tho I play at 1080p60 but still..


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Thats kinda odd, BL 3 tops out around ~9 gigs with almost nothing open in the background, around 9.5 right now _'tabbed out of the game while writing this'_ with a single tab of Firefox open.
> DX 11 with High textures just to make sure I'm not running out of my 4GB Vram and use system memory. _'DX 12 is a stuttery mess for me in this game'_



It's been a hot minute since I played BL3 so you might be right. Though I did play at 1440p with different settings, not sure if that affects anything. BL3 might have been pretty close but not quite running out yet. MW19 was without a doubt a different story......after almost 2 years I finally narrowed down the chronic stuttering to the 2x16GB kit of Hynix CJR and finally fixed it with the expensive ass 2x16GB B-die 3800CL14. So yeah, RAM matters.

iirc I actually might have played BL3 at DX12 just fine, but it was a long time ago. Terrible optimization. DX12 in Sniper Elite 4 has always been good to me on both 1070 and 2060S, DX11 is literally unplayable at high refresh anymore in that title.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2021)

4x4 GB here. Seems enough for me still.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's been a hot minute since I played BL3 so you might be right. Though I did play at 1440p with different settings, not sure if that affects anything. BL3 might have been pretty close but not quite running out yet. MW19 was without a doubt a different story......after almost 2 years I finally narrowed down the chronic stuttering to the 2x16GB kit of Hynix CJR and finally fixed it with the expensive ass 2x16GB B-die 3800CL14. So yeah, RAM matters.
> 
> iirc I actually might have played BL3 at DX12 just fine, but it was a long time ago. Terrible optimization. DX12 in Sniper Elite 4 has always been good to me on both 1070 and 2060S, DX11 is literally unplayable at high refresh anymore in that title.



Yeah, it used to be "fine", despite the bugs... but back then, the game compiled shaders on first boot (an animation with claptrap going around the screen and a progress bar), which took a few minutes. Later updates removed that, and the game now compiles shaders on the background on level load. It lowered the loading times to the same as the DX11 version, but it makes the game stutter a ton for a minute or two every map change.

It's awful.


----------



## 64K (Aug 8, 2021)

2X 8GB. Plenty for me but I'm sticking to playing older games right now. My next build will have 2X 16 GB


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 8, 2021)

32 GB in my main rig, 8 GB in the HTPC. Both of them are overkill for the intended purpose.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 8, 2021)

I have 8GB in my laptop and it's pain...


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> 10,1 GB in use.
> Try to guess what i am doing that is using that much memory
> 
> View attachment 211667


I'll see your 10.7GB and raise you 58.69GB.



Normally I'm closer to 43GB when I'm working, but this day I had a lot going on. I usually keep docker closed unless I'm using it as well.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I pretty much only do gaming and media/casual use on my PC so atm 16 is enough


Do you play COD CW? 
It uses 16GB+


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Do you play COD CW?
> It uses 16GB+



I was wondering when someone will ask that. 

No I don't play any competitive game and I'm yet to see higher than 10-11 usage in the games I play. _'mainly single player titles and older games too'_

Also doesn't that game use that much only when that cache thing is enabled?
I did play CoD WW 2 story mode and even that had high Vram/Ram usage if I enabled that so I just kept it disabled.


----------



## 64K (Aug 8, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I was wondering when someone will ask that.
> 
> No I don't play any competitive game and I'm yet to see higher than 10-11 usage in the games I play. _'mainly single player titles and older games too'_
> 
> ...



COD games are odd that way. The engine does the same thing with VRAM. It loads up the available space even if the textures might not be used. One of the posters here had a Titan Maxwell and he showed around 11 GB of VRAM being used in COD: Advanced Warfare.


----------



## looniam (Aug 8, 2021)

never seen my usage go past 5.5Gb so i have 128GB.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 8, 2021)

64K said:


> COD games are odd that way. The engine does the same thing with VRAM. It loads up the available space even if the textures might not be used. One of the posters here had a Titan Maxwell and he showed around 11 GB of VRAM being used in COD: Advanced Warfare.


Quite a few games behave similarly. I've heard the same about the Resident Evil remakes. They _allocate_ as much VRAM as possible without _using_ it all. I've noticed Cyberpunk 2077 do the same. It can allocate over 6 GB on my RTX 2070, but it only needed between 3-3.5 GB on the 1650 I started playing it on.

If you look at RAM usage on the Windows desktop without any programs open, you'll see it differ across systems with different amounts of RAM available. Hence, anno 2021, 16 GB for a gaming rig is fine.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

64K said:


> COD games are odd that way. The engine does the same thing with VRAM.


Indeed.
CW uses 10GB of VRM.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 8, 2021)

how much ram people have tends to be governed by the price.. when its cheap people have more of it..

with 32 as the new norm it must be cheap at the moment.. he he

trog


----------



## 64K (Aug 8, 2021)

You will know if you don't have enough VRAM because the engine will start using System RAM which is much slower than VRAM and hence the FPS goes way down.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> how much ram people have tends to be governed by the price..


Yes and no.
At least for me.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 8, 2021)

64K said:


> You will know if you don't have enough VRAM because the engine will start using System RAM which is much slower than VRAM and hence the FPS goes way down.


You'll also see GPU load drop. This happened to me when I was running two 6870s in Crossfire when a game used more than 1GB by about 15% or more.


trog100 said:


> how much ram people have tends to be governed by the price.. when its cheap people have more of it..


Meh, I got 64GB regardless of the price because I knew I could put it to work. I probably would have got 128GB if I could have.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> how much ram people have tends to be governed by the price.. when its cheap people have more of it..
> 
> with 32 as the new norm it must be cheap at the moment.. he he
> 
> trog


Maybe. As for me, it's governed by the use case. A gaming rig needs 16 GB, though double that doesn't hurt. An office / home theatre PC needs 4 GB minimum, though 8 GB is best practice.


----------



## Flanker (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't play many modern (as in, published in the past 5 years) games so it looks like a lousy 16GB stick is more than enough. For my dad's office PC I gave it 8GB, even with the iGPU eating some of it away, it's doing OK


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 8, 2021)

32GB, 4x8GB @ 3333 C16-16-16-32. It's a mixed kit too, half B-die (3200 C14-14-14-31) half Nanya Tech (3200 C16-18-18-36).


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 8, 2021)

64K said:


> You will know if you don't have enough VRAM because the engine will start using System RAM which is much slower than VRAM and hence the FPS goes way down.


A lot of newer engines just automatically lower texture settings or load in low Res textures or geometry which gets replaced by the high detail stuff once it finishes loading from system memory.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi,
x99 4x8gb
x299 apex 4x8gb
z490 apex 2x8gb
Waiting for a decent speed/ price for some 4000c14 or c15-16 2x16gb for z490


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> The title says it all. I have 32GB myself.


Some of us have more than one system. You should allow for more than one answer. For example, I have 6 systems, 2x8GB, 12GB, 24GB, 32GB and 48GB.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 8, 2021)

I am running 32GB myself, but could get by with 16. I'm just in it for the extra performance


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I remember when 2MB was mainstream and 4MB was a lot.


Well, I won't hold your obvious youthful lack of experience against you.  I remember when 512*K*b was considered "_more than you will ever need!_"   

8GB today is still more than most users need - especially with a SSD. We have to keep in mind that most users are NOT gamers. Most users use their computers for social media, email, MS Word and other "office" type tasks. 

I consider 16GB as the "sweet spot" for most users today. That is, less than 16GB and performance noticeably suffers, more than 16GB and performance gains are marginal at best. 

32GB is the "nice to have" minimum amount for enthusiasts and professional heavy taskers (CAD/CAE, graphics designers). 

64GB or more is the "way to go" for those professionals. 

Of course, there are exceptions in every category, depending on the program running, if running VMs and how many, and other factors. 

There is no maximum for those seeking bragging rights.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2021)

Question is, how many of you with 32gb use it just in a gaming rig?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> how many of you with 32gb use it just in a gaming rig?


37.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 8, 2021)

me, just 10GB


----------



## xrobwx71 (Aug 8, 2021)

I have had 64 since 2019.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Question is, how many of you with 32gb use it just in a gaming rig?


Well, me with 32GB depending what i play 10GB above and as i posted in the previous page CW uses 16GB+


----------



## xrobwx71 (Aug 8, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I probably would have got 128GB if I could have.


Exactly. It's the same reason as if I was in the market for a Corvette, I'd go for the Z06 instead of the base. 490HP or 615HP? The extra is there if you need it.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Question is, how many of you with 32gb use it just in a gaming rig?


I have the 64 on my gaming rig. I also run multiple VM's for experimenting.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Question is, how many of you with 32gb use it just in a gaming rig?


You have different computers for different usage?
I only have one desktop and that's my work and gaming machine.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 8, 2021)

My secondary pc is just an old 3770K system that has 12gb in it. It’s not ideal but it’s better than 8gb when using a 1.5gb card lol.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> You have different computers for different usage?
> I only have one desktop and that's my work and gaming machine.


I personally don't like switching between machines to be completely honest. I also don't have a ton of room to have multiple setups either.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2021)

8GB here... Good enough for my needs



xrobwx71 said:


> I also run multiple VM's for experimenting.


Meh I like running Real Hardware. VM is crap


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I personally don't like switching between machines to be completely honest. I also don't have a ton of room to have multiple setups either.


At one point in time I had two machines at home, but never used the second one, so it was pointless. 
I've obviously had an office machine in the past when I've worked for others, but then that's the exclusive work machine, possibly with the exception of some video editing where my own machine has been faster.

I also don't count my NAS as a computer in the same sense, even though it technically is a mini-ITX PC.



rk3066 said:


> Meh I like running Real Hardware. VM is crap


That's your opinion. 
Also, I don't think you've used a modern VM.
I run a few things in docker containers on my NAS, which works as a kind of VM.
I've also had to use VM's for some work projects, as it has allowed my clients to send me "server" images for production tests. 
Much easier than having to set up everything manually.
It's all about how you use things and just because you don't have a need for it, doesn't mean it's crap.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's your opinion.
> Also, I don't think you've used a modern VM.


I agree. While I am not a big user, a VM is great and "secure" environment for testing and running unfamiliar programs - not just to protect from potentially malicious programs, but to protect from other [so called] legitimate programs making unwanted changes to our systems.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 8, 2021)

I have 2-16 GB depending on the system. IMO 4 GB should be the absolute minimum for an office/HTPC. 8 GB minimum if you intend to play modern games. 16 GB should be the norm for a new PC. 32GB+ if you have a specific use for it.

Let's not forget that a huge majority of computer users do not play games on them and are not IT professionals or content creators. You don't need 32 GB to catch up with your friends on social media or watch Netflix.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 8, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> You don't need 32 GB to catch up with your friends on social media or watch Netflix.


Truer words have never been spoken. However, in this day and age I don't think I'd buy a machine with any less than 16GB. I got my wife an HP with a Ryzen chip, it only came with 8GB and even as an average user, she noticed the difference coming from another machine with 16GB, even though she uses computers like most ordinary people.

I mean, think about it. You can get a Raspberry Pi with 8GB of memory.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 8, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> [ ... ]
> 8GB today is still more than most users need - especially with a SSD. We have to keep in mind that most users are NOT gamers. Most users use their computers for social media, email, MS Word and other "office" type tasks.
> 
> I consider 16GB as the "sweet spot" for most users today. That is, less than 16GB and performance noticeably suffers, more than 16GB and performance gains are marginal at best.
> [ ... ]


8GiB will require some micro-management with browser tabs, if you are of the _lets-keep-200-of-them-around_ flavor (apparently these are on the rise), you'll be paging around 420, and that's kinda annoying. While it may still be kinda sufficient as of rn YMMV depending on the user. Honestly, if I were to build/recommend a new office build/system, I'd go with 16 for sure. It's also more future-looking. (Ordering an 8GiB one also all but guarantees you a single stick these days too, so yet another reason to go 16.)

Actually, I would probably recommend an upgrade of existing 8s systems to 16, so yeah.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 8, 2021)

32GB (2x16GB) in my main system.
16GB (2x8GB) in my old system
32GB (4x8GB) in my home server.
8GB in my main laptop.

Games like modded Minecraft eat RAM like nothing else. I can end up with over 20GB of memory usage while playing my mod pack of choice, ATM3, with over 300 mods.

My server needs 32GB because ZFS uses memory as a cache. Performance on my server has improved substantially since the upgrade from only 8GB.


----------



## nguyen (Aug 8, 2021)

Will @W1zzard ever gonna use 32GB RAM for the test system


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Question is, how many of you with 32gb use it just in a gaming rig?


Not here. I game, but also do much more as well.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not here. I game, but also do much more as well.


So my take is you have a power hunger of a rig and game play take pause then browse or what have you with like 6 monitor stand


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 8, 2021)

Voted 32GB, but what I have is 40GB.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 8, 2021)

8GB is getting me by just fine for now, but I don't play any games or anything. Most I do is RAW photo editing, and I don't feel the squeeze just yet. This is with my usual tabs open in FF. Half is in use, the other half is cached.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> So my take is you have a power hunger of a rig and game play take pause then browse or what have you with like 6 monitor stand


No, 2 of my 6 are laptops. 3 are Dell workstations and one is a custom build in a CoolerMaster HAFXB Evo.



Yukikaze said:


> Voted 32GB, but what I have is 40GB.


How does that work?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 8, 2021)

Yukikaze said:


> Voted 32GB, but what I have is 40GB.


I have 40GB also in my X79/Xeon Rig.......



lexluthermiester said:


> How does that work?


(4x8+4x2)


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I have 40GB also in my X79/Xeon Rig.......
> 
> 
> (4x8+4x2)


For a Xeon MB I can see that unlike mine is just a Modded Xeon E5450 on a 775 MB ASUS p5q em do lol - OC@3.6


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Will @W1zzard ever gonna use 32GB RAM for the test system


Probably when switching to DDR5


----------



## Altair (Aug 8, 2021)

64 GB (since 2011 ).


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 8, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Games like modded Minecraft eat RAM like nothing else. I can end up with over 20GB of memory usage while playing my mod pack of choice, ATM3, with over 300 mods.


Welcome to the world of developing on the JVM. I eat heap for breakfast.


----------



## qubit (Aug 8, 2021)

16GB now, but will have 32GB in my next build.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 8, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> For a Xeon MB I can see that unlike mine is just a Modded Xeon E5450 on a 775 MB ASUS p5q em do lol - OC@3.6


Well actually it's not server Mobo....it's normal/branded Asus Sabertooth but yeah it's quad channel 8 memory slots....


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2021)

qubit said:


> 16GB now, but will have 32GB in my next build.



Same what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2021)

It is surprising how quick 8GB can appear with many tasks when used with a decent CPU, decent graphics card, and most importantly, a nice SSD (assuming plenty of free space and you let Windows manage the PF).


----------



## Volvo240 (Aug 8, 2021)

I have from 128MB to 24GB. I was thinking of doing a 32GB build soon. X58 is getting too old….


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2021)

Y'all remember that ASRock board LINK With 128MB onboard memory for... Something


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 8, 2021)

No idea why 32g is becoming the standard
guess people just like BIG empty numbers
i perfer to see my ram actually being used
not one game needs 32g
not one game even needs 16g


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2021)

What about WoW or games like it?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 8, 2021)

Main rig is a SR-2 with 12 gig of memory. Does everything I need it to with no issues at all.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> No idea why 32g is becoming the standard
> guess people just like BIG empty numbers
> i perfer to see my ram actually being used
> not one game needs 32g
> not one game even needs 16g


Star Citizen is known to "Eat" a lot of ram 'tho that game is buggy mess in alpha....Some people (me included)love to keep open hundreds of pages in Chrome/Opera/browser in mulitple monitor setup+ playing some game in a same time and maybe streaming.....and here you go......not saying that is necessary of course Is not and I believe that 16Gb atm is going to do just fine atm but having more ram could be beneficial sometimes.....


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 8, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Star Citizen is known to "Eat" a lot of ram 'tho that game is buggy mess in alpha....Some people (me included)love to keep open hundreds of pages in Chrome/Opera/browser in mulitple monitor setup+ playing some game in a same time and maybe streaming.....and here you go......not saying that is necessary of course Is not and I believe that 16Gb atm is going to do just fine atm but having more ram it's kinda luxury in some weird sense.....


I do leave a bunch of stuff open buy that takes about 6gb Max


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I do leave a bunch of stuff open buy that takes about 6gb Max


Sure as I said...there is no need for it.... heh I love to keep even more stuff open...




Here me atm. playing RDR2 keeping open hundreds of tasks in Oprera and watching something on youtube....it's just exceed 16Gb of use(40%)...still more than 24GB free memory....as I remember I come close to the 30 Gb of memory use few times.....


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure as I said...there is no need for it.... heh I love to keep even more stuff open...
> View attachment 211747
> Here me atm. playing RDR2 keeping open hundreds of tasks in Oprera and watching something on youtube....it's just exceed 16Gb of use(40%)


Yeah but a 16g system would actually probably be a ok doing that chause swap is


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Yeah but a 16g system would actually probably be a ok doing that chause swap is


Yeah sure...tho' if you exceed  your total amount of ram you may experience some FPS drops in games or micro freezes


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah sure...tho' if you exceed  your total amount of ram you may experience some FPS drops in games or micro freezes


Only if the PC swaps out the game which is unlikely


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2021)

The results so far are surprising. I went 32 GB a year ago just because I could and wanted to get ahead of the curve. I still felt like I was in the minority, but it turns out not so much, at least among TPU members.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> The results so far are surprising. I went 32 GB a year ago just because I could and wanted to get ahead of the curve. I still felt like I was in the minority, but it turns out not so much, at least among TPU members.


While the number of programs and games in common use that will utilize 32GB are still in the minority, there are enough of them to justify 32GB becoming common use. I'm a bit surprised that the number of people using 64GB isn't higher.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

Ah, this was moved to this subforum, I should've posted this here already. Thanks to that moderator anyway who moved this here.

I'm actually kinda surprised that us 32GB users are a such majority.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I'm actually kinda surprised that us 32GB users are a such majority.


i mean it is a forum of tech enthuisats
i bet if you looked at less enthusaists
it would be 8 and 16 in the lead


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i mean it is a forum of tech enthuisats
> i bet if you looked at less enthusaists
> it would be 8 and 16 in the lead


Well, on io-tech (the largest Finnish tech forum) 16GB is the majority so I'm surprised that here so many has 32GB


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2021)

64GB here, i dont need it but i wanted a "final" DDR4 purchase so that two sticks would max out whatever i left it with

In 10 years time this 5800x and 64GB should still be with me, running my home server or HTPC (my dads got my old 4770k w/ 32GB DDR3 2000, and its kicking ass for its age)

edit: for the post after mine, just pick the biggest one you have in the poll.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Some of us have more than one system. You should allow for more than one answer. For example, I have 6 systems, 2x8GB, 12GB, 24GB, 32GB and 48GB.


But... I mean our main systems 

I have 8GB on my HTPC and laptop myself 



Mussels said:


> 64GB here, i dont need it but i wanted a "final" DDR4 purchase so that two sticks would max out whatever i left it with
> 
> In 10 years time this 5800x and 64GB should still be with me, running my home server or HTPC


Well, I also got 32GB just because some futureproofing.  64GB would be more than enough as 32GB is already too.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

Can I ask what's the highest ram on a  graphics card and how much would we expect in the future? meaning the price/amount *Dear Lord


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 9, 2021)

I started out with 16GB when prices were $280 then later added another 16GB for $80.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Can I ask what's the highest ram on a  graphics card and how much would we expect in the future? meaninbg the price/amount *Dear Lord


Well, RTX 3090 has 24GB but professional cards have more. Personally I have 11GB as I have a 1080 Ti.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Can I ask what's the highest ram on a  graphics card and how much would we expect in the future? meaninbg the price/amount *Dear Lord


Consumer its 24GB on the 3090, some workstation/rendering cards go even larger, supposedly a 48GB model is coming from Nvidia and AMD has 32GB cards
(that's going a little off this topic, however)


----------



## joemama (Aug 9, 2021)

I have 32GB but it seldom uses over 16GB


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 9, 2021)

128GB, it is usable for now at home until I am moving on to next HEDT build


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> 128GB, it is usable for now at home until I am moving on to next HEDT build



I think I recall you saying that you used your rig for research so I guess you need 128 GB RAM.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

64K said:


> I think I recall you saying that you used your rig for research so I guess you need 128 GB RAM.


128GB sounds hella large, more than my phone (iPhone 8+ 64GB) has storage!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> 128GB sounds hella large, more than my phone (iPhone 8+ 64GB) has storage!


My pixel 4a has 128g storage 6g ram


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> My pixel 4a has 128g storage 6g ram


Tho 64GB is more than enough for me as I listen music from Spotify or Apple music so I don't need storage for mp3s like back in the day.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Tho 64GB is more than enough for me as I listen music from Spotify or Apple music so I don't need storage for mp3s like back in the day.


ik ive only used like 40g of it for apps
and its all empty


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> ik ive only used like 40g of it for apps
> and its all empty


I have about half of the storage still free on my phone..

but let's not go to too much offtopic on this thread


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 9, 2021)

64GB for all my chrome tabs. Chrome and even browser lighter browser like opera eats up ram so quickly after days of it being open.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> 64GB for all my chrome tabs. Chrome and even browser lighter browser like opera eats up ram so quickly after days of it being open.


Why Chrome, why not Firefox? Used it since 2004 and it's not a RAM hog


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 9, 2021)

I'd like to be able to click on 4GB or perhaps "Other"...

My favorite machine  of mine is the HP Pro x2 612 G2, it only has 4GB's.



When I open 25-30 tabs in Edge, have Thunderbird e-mail open and Stream an Amazon Prime Video it starts to fill that 4GB's right up.  Although, I've never had trouble doing anything I wanted to do with this tablet.  Runs perfectly every time.  Dead silent to boot.

My desktop pc has been collecting dust...

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> My favorite machine  of mine is the HP Pro x2 612 G2, it only has 4GB's.
> 
> View attachment 211776
> 
> ...


Your actually using like 11g of ram swaps saving you


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

I have 3 rigs, each with 2x 8GB of RAM, but for my main rig, I do have a spare set of 4x 8GB of RAM on standby, I don't use 'em now as 16GB is still sufficient. I'd voted 16GB as that's what my current setups used....


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> How does that work?


8 + 32. It is a laptop with 8GB onboard and one open RAM slot which originally had 16GB RAM total. So I have 16GB in dual-channel, and another 24GB in single-channel. Not ideal, but I needed (way) more RAM for a few applications which are extremely RAM hungry and this was the only solution I could opt for without replacing the machine. Since I simply needed more RAM rather than especially high performing RAM, this worked out. I also found a good price on the 32GB SO-DIMM, so there's that.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 9, 2021)

I had to... I was on X99 I needed to populate 4 channels. Who would ever buy 4GB sticks if would go back to mainstream platform.

On my Ryzen now I am lucky as I have 4 ranks also now.

So basically 8GB single rank sticks were the sweet spot for DDR4, like 4GB were for DDR3 on my X79, with DDR5 it would be 16GB or even 32GB per stick later. You cant change that. It just depends on the CPU architecture and RAM channels for me to properly utilize your tech.

With my photography hobby, Adobe eats up everything you throw at it... 

I've started with 64KB with filling in 74LSxxx's into the DIP16 sockets. 

So looking that the average 32GB now is not surprising.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

I also had over 16GB usage in FF XV. Tho I didn't have problems with 16GB, more was still fine with it. I had 32GB also back then and after that I had 16GB.


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 9, 2021)

Side note about memory usage on the gaming side. If anyone is playing BATTLETECH with one of the large modpacks - That can easily eclipse 20GB of RAM usage and even more.

In general, modded games can eat an ungodly amount of memory.


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Aug 9, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Unless you're running a DB server or similar memory hungry application, how are you using 32GB up?
> 
> I have 16GB in daily use machines, don't even get close to using it for normal apps and games. Even running VMs don't feel constrained.


I recently upgraded to 32GB. I was fine with 16GB since 2017, the highest I've ever touched was 15.2 GB.

When I'm on the peak of my monthly productivity period, I have these windows open, with 9-11GB of usage in total.

2 windows of Opera with dozens of tabs, Youtubes.
Steam running in the background
Photoshop CS5
Clip Studio (illustration software), with >4000x3000 px of work consisted of hundreds of layers and colors, set to 80% max RAM utilization.
Multiple windows of explorer and images open.
Sometimes a light 3d apps.
Other entertainment apps.

Then I play games while on a break without closing anything, it reaches 13-15GB. 

But yeah mostly it never reaches 12GB at all. 
I may not need 32GB, but I feel like I could use a breathing room. I haven't passed 16GB since upgraded (max 15.8GB).


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> When I open 25-30 tabs in Edge, have Thunderbird e-mail open and Stream an Amazon Prime Video it starts to fill that 4GB's right up.


It's all a matter of habit


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> It's all a matter of habit
> 
> View attachment 211788


OT: Which Asus 7970 u have?


----------



## Super XP (Aug 9, 2021)

32GB my self. 2 sticks of 16GB does the trick. In my next upgrade, I might add another 32GB for a total of 64GB. We'll see,



GorbazTheDragon said:


> I have 8GB in my laptop and it's pain...


16GB & 32GB for Laptops are ideal. Anything under is going to be problematic when running Windows 10.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> It's all a matter of habit
> 
> View attachment 211788



Yup, I also have a habit of not leaving anything open.
After I'm done browsing and checked what I wanted to I close down the whole browser and close the tabs too. _'my fav sites are simply bookmarked'_

Also non of my  game launchers auto start with windows since I have like 7 installed, only exception is GoG Galaxy then I usually start up discord but its a light one too cause I'm not connected to any 'group/server' just a few friends there.

On the other hand my bro is the exact opposite, he recently upgraded to 32 GB I belive _'fairly sure' _cause he literally never closes anything and has 100s of pages/tabs open constantly. 
He doesn't really play games anymore but he still managed to run out of memory simply cause of the way he uses things on his PC and habits.


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 9, 2021)

Dr. Dro said:


> Even with 64 GB and ample VRAM (at 24 GB), DirectX 12 version of Borderlands 3 is basically unplayable for me. It's always stuttering hard, especially after loading a level. It got worse when they removed shader precaching at startup, something similar now occurs with Horizon Zero Dawn's final update.
> 
> It's probably the NVIDIA driver. It doesn't seem to perform very well with DirectX 12 titles, I almost always get a better experience in DX11 mode throughout most games with my RTX 3090. AMD is one upping them hard at newer APIs, just as NV one upped them just as hard throughout the entire DirectX 11 era (which is finally coming to an end).



hmm, playing borderlands 2 with dx 11 still smooth in my PC........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

Yukikaze said:


> 8 + 32. It is a laptop with 8GB onboard and one open RAM slot which originally had 16GB RAM total. So I have 16GB in dual-channel, and another 24GB in single-channel. Not ideal, but I needed (way) more RAM for a few applications which are extremely RAM hungry and this was the only solution I could opt for without replacing the machine. Since I simply needed more RAM rather than especially high performing RAM, this worked out. I also found a good price on the 32GB SO-DIMM, so there's that.


That a bit odd, but fair enough.


Isaac` said:


> not one game even needs 16g


The word "needs" is relative. Some games benefit greatly from having more than 16GB. I have seen GTA5 and CyberPunk2077 both go well above 16GB ram usage at times. And as others have stated, there are other games that go above 16GB. This is the nature of technology. Hardware progresses and software takes advantage.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> the number of programs and games in common use that will utilize 32GB are still in the minority,





lexluthermiester said:


> The word "needs" is relative.


Yeah, "will utilize" and "needs" are quite different.

But I think being overlooked in this discussion is the fact programs (which of course, includes the OS) really use a computer's virtual memory (RAM + PF). Not just RAM alone - even when gobs of RAM is installed. This is why the PF should never be disabled.

Then of course, there's the issue of the number of programs (including open tabs, instances of the same program, etc.) running at once.


lexluthermiester said:


> Some games benefit greatly from having more than 16GB.


I think Lex illustrates a major distinction here - though this is certainly not limited to "games". "Benefit greatly" is very subjective in some cases, critically essential in others.

IDK - just thinking out loud...

In a "game" (defined as a form of play and entertainment, that is NOT life or death), "greatly benefits", "needs" and "can utilize" simply suggests more "fun". Hardly serious. 

In the guidance system of a missile traveling at Mach-3 (2,300MPH), "greatly benefits" suggests success or failure in a life or death scenario. Couldn't be more serious. 

Frankly, I am not aware of any programs that "needs" 32GB to run. That is, it will fail to run if less RAM is installed. Many will (always along with the OS) utilize 32GB or even more. Some _may_ "benefit" with 32GB compared to less. 

Just something to ponder.


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 9, 2021)

I've 8gb x 2 at @3200 Mhz Kfa² for 4years now, these are white .Running fine with 10600k ; I think 32Gb is overkill for basics task but the speed also matter a lot


----------



## outpt (Aug 9, 2021)

32gb since ddr3. have seen usage around 20gb as i do alot of different things at the same time.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 9, 2021)

16GB... literaly nothing gaming wise needs more than 16 and no one has enough tabs open to be using it all up either, if they do they are just idiot's.
Like those folk who need everything running even though they only do 1 or 2 tasks, simply dumb.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 9, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Yeah, "will utilize" and "needs" are quite different.
> 
> But I think being overlooked in this discussion is the fact programs (which of course, includes the OS) really use a computer's virtual memory (RAM + PF). Not just RAM alone - even when gobs of RAM is installed. This is why the PF should never be disabled.
> 
> ...



i have 32 gb of ram installed and my swap file is disabled.. the machine i am talking about is currently using nicehash crypto mining software  and running 1 x 3080 and 1 x 3070 cards and browsing this forum.. it shows about 14 gb of ram in use..

my swap file has been turned off for years.. since many years ago a debate on this forum said windows would not run without one.. i set out to prove it could.. 

trog


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> OT: Which Asus 7970 u have?


I've got two, but I feel this conversation should be taken elsewhere


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 9, 2021)

32Gb cause it was cheap, at the time.


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Depending on the hardware and which PC I'm using but any Ryzen or server I have is up to 128GB (when I get some for my two R730s) but the rest 32GB to 64GB is the norm.  I try to run at least 1GB RAM per CPU thread...  I use all of my systems with World Grid Computing and right now I'm hitting on 29GB of RAM with a few tabs open, Outlook, Excel, Chrome and Media player...  It soon takes it up.  Some of the work units I see run use 1GB or slightly more/less 

Still some of my older machines DDR and DDR2, they are 1GB or 4GB depending on the RAM and CPU.  Some of my older retro rigs have less than 512MB of RAM but I digress


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 10, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> hmm, playing borderlands 2 with dx 11 still smooth in my PC........



But Borderlands 2 is a DX9 game 

If you mean 3 in DX11 mode, it actually runs alright for me, too. It's just the 12 version that stutters a megaton.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

How about 4GB people?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> How about 4GB people?



That's the almost forgotten past....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> That's the almost forgotten past....


4GB is still commonly in use.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

Perhaps I can ask a related question

With Windows 10 my machine was using ~4 GB with email, Web surfing etc

Windows 11 (beta) seem closer to 6.5 GB; is this just the added debugging code?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Perhaps I can ask a related question
> 
> With Windows 10 my machine was using ~4 GB with email, Web surfing etc
> 
> Windows 11 (beta) seem closer to 6.5 GB; is this just the added debugging code?


This question belongs here.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

Moved


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Perhaps I can ask a related question
> 
> With Windows 10 my machine was using ~4 GB with email, Web surfing etc
> 
> Windows 11 (beta) seem closer to 6.5 GB; is this just the added debugging code?



Insider releases aren't debug builds of Windows, these are too slow and generally don't work with shipped drivers, but it may have something to do with memory management optimization. As long as the memory is marked as usable (rather than free), it should be alright - it's just stuff Windows is keeping around for faster access

edit: oops - too late


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2021)

for now 16gb but given that the kit i ordered for the hardware swap/upgrade a few weeks ago lowered in price ... i might go for 32 later


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 10, 2021)

My older Haswell Core i3 build has 32 GB (pointless so far, since there's not much going on there, at least until I get a Core i7/Xeon for it, but RAM was cheap at the time, so I thought why not?). 

My current Ryzen setup has 16 GB of RAM and I might consider bumping it to 32 GB. There have been a few instances of it running pretty close to the 16 GB limit, so if I see a good RAM deal I might take the leap.


Bill_Bright said:


> The other common silly excuse we often hear is, "_I disabled the page file and Windows didn't break_" or "_I didn't notice any difference_" "_so I left it disabled_".


I'm not gonna dispute what anyone thinks about virtual memory management because it's way out of my league and I don't feel like diving through ten tons of Microsoft documentation to choose a side in this debate. I can assure anyone that disabling page file breaks kernel dumps, though. And those are kinda necessary to understand why a blue screen happened. So for me as an Insider, I need to have pagefile enabled regardless of any other reason.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 10, 2021)

16GB and i'm usually sitting around 13-13GB used.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 10, 2021)

v12dock said:


> 16GB and i'm usually sitting around 13-13GB used.


What you doing? and if I'm corrent if you have 4GB the OS will Page-File or whatever it's called to use sparely? or whatever that means


----------



## 27MaD (Aug 10, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> The title says it all. I have 32GB myself.


People just don't want to believe it.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> 10,1 GB in use.
> Try to guess what i am doing that is using that much memory
> 
> View attachment 211667


Something wrong with your system.

Video running, TPU open, Steam downloading.


----------



## 64K (Aug 10, 2021)

According to the Steam Hardware Survey the breakdown is:

4 GB
4.64%

6 GB
2.34%

8 GB
25.14%

12 GB
2.40%

*16 GB
45.53%*

More than 16 GB
11.81%

For gamers 16 GB is the most reported and 8 GB comes in at second place.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 10, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Something wrong with your system.


Every System is different.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Every System is different.


I'd agree that there's something odd going on with your system, as I'm at around 5.5GB running a browser, VLC and a few background tasks. 
Might want to check what's eating that much RAM.


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 10, 2021)

Dr. Dro said:


> But Borderlands 2 is a DX9 game
> 
> If you mean 3 in DX11 mode, it actually runs alright for me, too. It's just the 12 version that stutters a megaton.



OMG...... yes, my mistake........... its typo........ it should be BOrderlands 3, not borderlands 2..........


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 10, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> OMG...... yes, my mistake........... its typo........ it should be BOrderlands 3, not borderlands 2..........


BL games are awesome though so very easy to forgive the error


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just ran into this situation while backing up my data to my server, installing a GOG game from my server, and copying that same GOG installer from my server to a USB SSD...







And yet, my PC still feels snappy and usable during all this.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 10, 2021)

Main PC (listed under System specs):
4x8GB DDR4 3333 C16-16-16-32
Y2K (Pentium III build):
2x1GB PC133
P4HT (Pentium 4 build, under construction):
4x1GB DDR 400 CL3
Mac mini 2011:
2x4GB DDR3 1066
iMac G5 17" 2.0 GHz:
2x1GB DDR CL3
Phenom (Phenom II-based Minecraft server, under construction):
2x2GB, 2x4GB DDR3 1366 CL9

I have a bunch of DDR2 as well but nothing to do with it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> How about 4GB people?





P4-630 said:


> That's the almost forgotten past....


Hi,
I was recently reminded 3gb was a forgotten past for me until last week I was reminded updating from 1909 to 21h2 lol


----------



## Remeca (Aug 11, 2021)

3.4GB DDR on the XP PC, 4GB DDR2 on the C2D, 14GB (4x4x4x2) DDR3 1600 on the main.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 11, 2021)

99% of the time I don't need the file.. but that dammed 1% will getcha sooner or later. I went from not running one for years, to adding 1024mb lol.. it helped get me through my troubles


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 11, 2021)

all


sam_86314 said:


> Just ran into this situation while backing up my data to my server, installing a GOG game from my server, and copying that same GOG installer from my server to a USB SSD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ram and still hitting swap wow


----------



## 64K (Aug 11, 2021)

Remeca said:


> 3.4GB DDR on the XP PC, 4GB DDR2 on the C2D, 14GB (4x4x4x2) DDR3 1600 on the main.



XP OS shows you how much RAM you have after the OS and other necessary programs use what they need. That's why it shows 3.4 GB

I knew a guy years ago that built custom PCs and he got accused one time of not installing all of the 4 GB RAM because XP reported it as 3.4 GB


----------



## FireFox (Aug 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'd agree that there's something odd going on with your system, as I'm at around 5.5GB running a browser, VLC and a few background tasks.
> Might want to check what's eating that much RAM.


Am sure some programs that are running in background but it doesn't bothers me as long as they're not using over 20GB is all good.



Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Something wrong with your system.



Happy now?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2021)

32gbs in my 7yr old + system.  I need 128.  Vms like ram to run well.  Also need more cores.  Vms like cores. I just need a whole new computer....  dam.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2021)

I need 64GB so when bugs like this happen, i dont even notice


----------



## FireFox (Aug 11, 2021)

I am almost sure that i won't be building a new PC for the next 5 years but when i do ( IF ) 64GB will be what i will get.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 11, 2021)

Ram elitists everywhere ....I suppose it's normal for a tech forum. I could chug along fine with 8 gigs. I have 16 gigs and I can't even touch 50% of that with anything I do daily. Even at my work place laptops are 8 gigs for running the ERP client. The scenarios that are described in this topic are just very industry-specific IMO.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

I agree, 8GB is probably right for most people; most of my machines are on 8GB


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

lZKoce said:


> Ram elitists everywhere ....I suppose it's normal for a tech forum. I could chug along fine with 8 gigs. I have 16 gigs and I can't even touch 50% of that with anything I do daily. Even at my work place laptops are 8 gigs for running the ERP client. The scenarios that are described in this topic are just very industry-specific IMO.



I mean, the PCs at work are perfectly fine with just 4 GB, running Windows 10


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 11, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I mean, the PCs at work are perfectly fine with just 4 GB, running Windows 10



That's when I say too low IMO. Running yes, but a couple of spread sheets, a browser and a client of some sort and you are down for the count.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah work stations usually don't need a lot of memory depending on the what the company actually does 
They usually limit social activity pretty well.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> How about 4GB people?


 Tick this Box   >>>   More than 128GB or other amount

got a laptop with 384K ram its a legacy piece dont play with it often
other than that various Systems  up to 32 gig


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

lZKoce said:


> That's when I say too low IMO. Running yes, but a couple of spread sheets, a browser and a client of some sort and you are down for the count.


Not really. There's no bullshit running in the background and our work relies a lot on physical papers, so not a lot of documents open, and not a bunch of tabs either. We're in a situation where we don't really need more.


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 11, 2021)

i am confused with Watch Dogs 2, 1080p all ultra high +HD texture + MSAA 4x, this game use 15gb of my ram....... so, its still safe ?? there is no browser of FF, chrome, opera, etc., is running in the background when i am playing that game.....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2021)

64GB in my main rig. All the other PC's in the house have 32GB including my 2 laptops.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 11, 2021)

My main rig has 32gb (4x8gb), mostly just because. Ill never actually use anything close to that much. Its badass b-die. I like to oc and tweak aaand it was cheap at the time. So, it was a no brainer! 
Everything else has 16gb (laptop, back up rigs) because thats become the minimum for rigs ill eventually sell.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 11, 2021)

As to the OP:




As to the basic question:


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2021)

Let's get back to the topic, which is about RAM. Clean up to commence as well as thread bans


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Aug 13, 2021)

I run 3 systems, my main has 96gb running some random calculations, my second has 128gb which I have it folding for team #50711  and my third one with 192gb which I have it setup for the World Community Grid


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2021)

We all knew how this poll was going to end up. 32 unless you can only afford 16


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 14, 2021)

My laptop has 16 Gb RAM, and my new desktop is going to have 128 Gb RAM. I'm actually starting to wonder if I should've just went with 256 Gb and be done with it.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 14, 2021)

I used to think that 8GB was enough for an office machine, until I started seeing use cases where it's easy to blow past that by just having a bunch of internet tabs open. Especially users who don't know anything about computers and RAM usage are more likely to not care about having a million things open. 16GB used to be plenty but now it's the new minimum as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 14, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I used to think that 8GB was enough for an office machine, until I started seeing use cases where it's easy to blow past that by just having a bunch of internet tabs open. Especially users who don't know anything about computers and RAM usage are more likely to not care about having a million things open. 16GB used to be plenty but now it's the new minimum as far as I'm concerned.


Yeah, and having a lot of internet tabs open is probably common for those doing research on the internet. Nowadays, they put so much unnecessary crap on webpages its just ridiculous. 32 Gb RAM will soon become the new "minimum", but I don't think most average users need 32 Gb just yet.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 14, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> My laptop has 16 Gb RAM, and my new desktop is going to have 128 Gb RAM. I'm actually starting to wonder if I should've just went with 256 Gb and be done with it.



That would be over $1,000 in RAM alone


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 14, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> That would be over $1,000 in RAM alone


Given that I've already spent over $10k for the multi-purpose system, an extra $1,000 wouldn't have bloodied my nose any worse. At this point, I can still keep iray rendering down under 30 Gb VRAM total and stay under 120 Gb RAM usage. My only concern is encountering the oddball high poly geometry that uses a bunch of 8k+ textures that causes the system or program to crash due to insufficient system RAM. 
For iray rendering with just a single 3090 at near full 24 Gb VRAM used, 128 Gb RAM is usually enough, but to render the same scene with two Kingpins or a single A6000 where VRAM amount used x 4 is > system RAM opens up a good possibility of software/system crashes.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2021)

I'll add 4GB too as it was asked. 

edit: Oh, I can't, dammit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> That would be over $1,000 in RAM alone


It would depend on the type of RAM, but that's a fair point.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2021)

Cheapest 256GB kit is about 1200EUR here.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It would depend on the type of RAM, but that's a fair point.


Trident Z Royal DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 1.35V 256GB (8x32GB) 
$1600 on Newegg, that is when they're in stock.

But for now, I just have 128Gb(8 x 16) of the same series. Its probably going to be a couple of years before I even think about upgrading or adding new hardware. Hopefully by then, this pandemic nonsense will have faded into history...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 15, 2021)

16 should be the standard amount now I'd say.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> 16 should be the standard amount now I'd say.


Agreed. The systems I build these days have 16GB as a standard. I offer 24GB or 32GB for higher end machines.


----------



## CGi-Quality (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Ferd (Sep 11, 2021)

16gb , I rarely see above 10~12gb usage but that’s too close , gotta upgrade soon


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 11, 2021)

Only using my 32Gb kit cause' dual ranked, even though the games I like rarely use more than 10Gb.
DR better for gaming.
I have SR memory but only 16Gb kit, however they can do tighter timings at same Vdimm as the 32Gb DR kit. 
Every frame per second counts!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 11, 2021)

Had to change my vote to 32 GB. I'll keep my old 2x8 kit as backup. I'd love to do the same for my work laptop (would be great for running VM's) but that's not up to me.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

Didn't put an answer to my 2nd rig as it has 18GB


----------

